#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [公益] 134國家地區熄燈響應「地球一小時」

## 狼王白牙

由世界自然基金會發起的「地球一小時」 (Earth Hour)熄燈活動，周六晚上八時半舉行，從雪梨到首爾、倫敦到利馬，以及杜拜到南極的戴維斯站（Davis Station），都關燈一小時響應。　　這項熄燈一小時運動是由澳洲世界自然基金會在二ＯＯ七年發起的活動，呼籲各界透過關燈一小時，支持節省能源、減少排碳及愛護地球，每年都吸引近一百二十五個國家參與。　　這個一年一度的活動在每年三月的最後一個星期六晚上的八時半至九時半舉行。參加者在這一個小時內，熄滅不必要的燈光，呼籲節能減排。活動如今已是全球最大的志願活動。

來源：http://news.sina.com.hk/news/12/1/1/2053041/1.html

　　國際性環保活動「地球1小時(Earth Hour)」關燈活動，將在26日晚間展開，從台灣到澳大利亞雪梨、從英國倫敦到秘魯利馬、從阿拉伯聯合大公國杜拜到南極達維斯研究站(Davis Station)，預料將有數以百萬計的民眾在*當地時間晚間8時30分關燈1小時*，響應節能減碳愛地球。

　　「地球1小時」活動是由世界自然基金會(WWF)於2007年發起、在雪梨開始，希望喚起各界對氣候變遷的關注，如今已獲得世界各地人們的響應，透過關燈60分鐘，降低能源的消耗。

　　活動發起人之一芮德雷(Andy Ridley)26日上午告訴法新社，有134個國家和地區參與今年的活動，也有許多團體希望透過關燈1小時，向最近遭到芮氏9.0大地震和海嘯摧殘的日本致意。

　　聯合國秘書長潘基文(Ban Ki-moon)呼籲人們響應活動，以保護地球和人類，希望透過60分鐘的漆黑，協助世界看見光亮。

　　由於時差的關係，「地球1小時」關燈活動，將由太平洋揭開序幕，斐濟、紐西蘭和澳洲率先展開，接著，亞洲、歐洲、非洲和美洲將陸續進行。

http://news.rti.org.tw/index_newsCon...177&id=1&id2=2

----------


## 斯冰菊

致白牙大大：

        本狼是首次知道有這項活動呢！！！  :wuffer_grin:  本狼預定今年第六屆時首次參與，到時候本狼會打117報時台確認時間。這項活動真是有意義！！！一戶關燈一小時能省下的電量不多，然而，當全球幾億戶的用戶一起關燈時，省下來的能源與減掉的碳排放量會非常可觀啊！！！  :wuffer_glee:  

      本狼記得地球史上第一次的關燈活動是民國20年(1931)10月21日，在此日三天前，世界著名發明家湯瑪斯‧阿爾瓦‧愛迪生過世，享壽86歲。為了紀念愛迪生，在他過世當天，國會即有議員提議應全國關燈以紀念之；然而，當時國會因擔心時電網早已遍佈，停電將造成無可彌補之損失而思考三天，21日才決議全美停電一分鐘。當時連紐約的自由女神像皆停電悼念。

        時至今日，今年適逢2012，某些人類篤信末日將臨、世界將毀，響應之人數想必可觀，本狼不免一哂(註)：既然惶恐末日，為何不反省祖先與己身危害大自然與動物之劣行，「大難臨頭」才知悔悟，是否太晚？  :wuffer_pissed:  

附註：哂(ㄕㄣˇ)，微笑、譏笑之義。

----------

